# Morel Mushrooms



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Do any of you monkeys hunt these tasty treats down this time of year. I have a few favorite spots that I frequent. 

So damn good!:dr


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, I get mine from the farmers market or whole foods ( prefer the farmers market):tu I also love the chantrels


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Yes, I get mine from the farmers market or whole foods ( prefer the farmers market):tu I also love the chantrels


city folks! 

I make a hald-assed attempt every year (read: 1 day I think looks right). They are not around long at all and I haven't found any in 10 years. I need to make more of an effort because they_are_tasty.

I actually wish we had a market around that sold these!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, just finishing up my haul from last weekend. I love these little things! It was kind of a strange year, though we were finding big yellows and small black/greys at the same time, and both fresh.


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ours are still on the very of going full swing...
Cant wait... love the morels..
A friends father-inlaw gets the Chantrells from the Coastal range over here.. looking forward to a nice grocery store bag of them..
Yumm
:tu


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sure do! But with gas prices haven't been doing much looking other than on my way home from work. Found a few meals. These aren't my favorites anyways. Would much rather look for oysters, chants, chicken of the woods, and hen of the woods later in the year.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Found 5 pounds today. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

so....is there a website that helps one determine a place to go look for these things?!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

tchariya said:


> so....is there a website that helps one determine a place to go look for these things?!


I know there are, just I don't know of any off hand. These can be found all over the country this time of year. Maybe a quick Google search for Morel Mushrooms will locate some good sites.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd like to get into foraging. Pretty cool. Any pictures?


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I'd like to get into foraging. Pretty cool. Any pictures?


I only took one cameraphone shot this year


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 2, 2009)

Gonna go hunting today. I've seen others out last night on my way home from work so I'm skipping work to hunt mushrooms today, and maybe the rest of the week if it goes well today. Found a map online that shows that they have just started appearing in my area. I searched for morel mushroom map.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Went 3 times in the last week and have been skunked. I have set points on my GPS so that I can get close to where I founf them last.....U can buy them off ebay but they r pricey


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I could find them.I have never tried them and they are too exspensive to buy on line.Any tips on hunting them?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I went today, but didn't see anything. Still a bit early, but some people have been finding the black morels lately.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

tchariya said:


> so....is there a website that helps one determine a place to go look for these things?!


From what I remember, from 25 some years ago, they tend to like to grow in the shade under oak trees.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

About ten years ago I was dating a women who's father had a cottage with several acres of land in northern Michigan where Morels grew abundantly in the wild. We went up one weekend during Morel season and one morning I was sitting on the front porch of the cottage with her father sipping coffee and enjoying a cigar when I saw all these people parking on the road and walking with bags on his property heading toward the woods. I asked him "what are those people doing?" He told me they were going to pick mushrooms. As we talked further I discovered that they were looking for Morels. I asked him if he had any idea what they were worth and he didn't. I informed him that they were worth at the time about $50 dollars a pound for dried Morels and he flipped out. That was the last day he let strangers on his property to pick his Morels. Apparently this had been going on for years.

He picked the rest himself and made a small fortune. The irony is that he never thanked me or even offered me any Morels. I supposed in hindsight that is why I ended up breaking it off with his daughter. Not because of the mushrooms but because she inherited his ungrateful attitude.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Great story
I sell these in a dried form, but have never tried em.
Guess I should.

QUOTE=robofan;2620626]About ten years ago I was dating a women who's father had a cottage with several acres of land in northern Michigan where Morels grew abundantly in the wild. We went up one weekend during Morel season and one morning I was sitting on the front porch of the cottage with her father sipping coffee and enjoying a cigar when I saw all these people parking on the road and walking with bags on his property heading toward the woods. I asked him "what are those people doing?" He told me they were going to pick mushrooms. As we talked further I discovered that they were looking for Morels. I asked him if he had any idea what they were worth and he didn't. I informed him that they were worth at the time about $50 dollars a pound for dried Morels and he flipped out. That was the last day he let strangers on his property to pick his Morels. Apparently this had been going on for years.

He picked the rest himself and made a small fortune. The irony is that he never thanked me or even offered me any Morels. I supposed in hindsight that is why I ended up breaking it off with his daughter. Not because of the mushrooms but because she inherited his ungrateful attitude.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 2, 2009)

robofan said:


> About ten years ago I was dating a women who's father had a cottage with several acres of land in northern Michigan where Morels grew abundantly in the wild. We went up one weekend during Morel season and one morning I was sitting on the front porch of the cottage with her father sipping coffee and enjoying a cigar when I saw all these people parking on the road and walking with bags on his property heading toward the woods. I asked him "what are those people doing?" He told me they were going to pick mushrooms. As we talked further I discovered that they were looking for Morels. I asked him if he had any idea what they were worth and he didn't. I informed him that they were worth at the time about $50 dollars a pound for dried Morels and he flipped out. That was the last day he let strangers on his property to pick his Morels. Apparently this had been going on for years.


 This has become the attitude of alot of people. Sad that everyone is so greedy about sharing their fortune and that others have to point out their kindness in order to make it cease. I own property and have no problem with folks hunting mushrooms on it, as long as they leave no trash and do no harm. To this day people bring me mushrooms, even when they don't find them on our farm. I have also met people that have become great life long friends out mushroom hunting, I'm sure you would not be one of them.


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 2, 2009)

robofan said:


> He picked the rest himself and made a small fortune. The irony is that he never thanked me or even offered me any Morels. I supposed in hindsight that is why I ended up breaking it off with his daughter. Not because of the mushrooms but because she inherited his ungrateful attitude.


 That's to bad sounds like you two had alot in common.


----------

